# Stocking Up On Over the Counter Medicines



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Stocking up on over the counter medicines should be a top priority for any beginning prepper. OTC medications are often inexpensive and easy to accumulate because they are widely available. Over the counter medicines can be lifesaving in an emergency situation and I encourage you to make sure you store each of the following in addition to the Physicians Desk Reference or a nursing guide to drugs which you can frequently find at the Goodwill for less than $1. Remember-I am NOT a doctor. These are things I personally store for my family and am sharing so you can determine what might be right for yours.
Aspirin-Aspirin.... is a known blood thinner, pain reliever and fever reducer. One of the first things an emergency department will give anyone with chest pains is chewable aspirin to help prevent a heart attack. It may also be able to replace drugs like coumadin in an extreme emergency. Do some research on if this is a good option for your family members.
Ibuprofen-Pain......, anti-inflammatory and fever.
Acetaminophen-..... Pain and fever. If someone is ill enough, you can often alternate acetaminophen and ibuprofen to keep them more comfortable and bring a fever down faster.
Loperamide-In a situation where water and food may not be the most sanitary, Imodium (loperamide) could save lives by slowing down digestion motility and reducing water loss.
Senna....-natural laxative.
Omeprazole or Ranitidine-..... acid reducer. In an emergency you may be eating foods that you are not used to. These will help control stomach acids and make the transition more comfortable.
Diphenhydramine-..... this antihistamine commonly known as Benedryl can be lifesaving in the case of an allergic reaction. Also, taken in higher doses can be used as an effective sleep aid.
Cough suppressant-...... or whatever type of cold medicine works best for your family.
Multivitamins-....In an emergency, you will likely not be eating the most well rounded meals. Multivitamins can keep you healthy and fill in the nutritional gaps.
Potassium Iodide.....-Read direct from the CDC
Triple Antibiotic Cream-......prevent infections from scrapes and cuts.
Miconazole cream or powder......-treats fungal infections like jock itch, athletes foot, ringworms or vaginal infections.
Hydrocortisone cream.....- treats red, itchy rashes like poison ivy, eczema, and diaper rash.
Temporary Dental Filling-....found by most toothbrush displays. Alternatively, clove oil can be used to soothe toothaches.
Bandages-..... all shapes and sizes from large dressings to small blister types.
Eye drops
Saline Spray
Vaseline
Burn Gel
Stocking up on over the counter medicines in pill form is best when possible but also make sure to have liquids for any children you may be caring for. I find that buying most of these at Big Box stores makes them ridiculously cheap. For example, yesterday I saw 350 Imodium generics at Sams for less than $4. You are likely to be able to get significant quantities to get you started on the list above for roughly $100 and that will be worth its weight in gold should you ever need them and not be able to run down to Walgreens.
SURVIVAL BLOG FOR DISASTER AND EMERGENCY PREPAREDNESS.

I thought this was good so I thought I would post it.:flower:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Awesome. That is a pretty darn good list. I would mention to look for those carts of clearance stuff at general stores, grocery stores, pharmacies, Walmart, etc. I bought a ton of cheap (mostly store brand) OTC meds one week when a few places were clearing out their stock. Now I can't pass one of those clearance carts or clearance shelves without eyeballing everything for more.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

For some reason I have a crazy stock if NyQuil , I have plenty, but I always seem to pick a 3 pack up when we go to BJ's .


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Friknnewguy said:


> For some reason I have a crazy stock if NyQuil , I have plenty, but I always seem to pick a 3 pack up when we go to BJ's .


I wonder how long you can keep it after the expiration date ... some meds you can keep awhile others become dangerous
BTW I LOVE NyQuil ...LOL


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

faithmarie said:


> I wonder how long you can keep it after the expiration date ... some meds you can keep awhile others become dangerous
> BTW I LOVE NyQuil ...LOL


Most of the pills are good for years past expiration, the liquids not so much. The military did a study on expired drugs and found most pills contained 80% or more of their active ingredient after 15 years past the expiration date.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

a few more things are rubbing alachol bug bites cleaning yourself if low on water peroxide clean wounds etc betadine iodine wound minor surgery bag balm good for lots of stuff chafing rash wound care etc


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh yes peroxide is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!! Cleaning EVERYTHING including your meat and veggies .... Put drops in your ears... gargle with it... diluted 

I wish I could find that military study... Patriot Nurse talked about that ...


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Friknnewguy said:


> For some reason I have a crazy stock if NyQuil , I have plenty, but I always seem to pick a 3 pack up when we go to BJ's .


NyQuil is my favorite
The Nightime, Sniffling, Sneezing, Coughing, Aching, Stuffyhead, Fever, How did I Wake Up in the Neighbor's Yard?, medicine.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Drug of choice... lol


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

farright said:


> a few more things are rubbing alachol bug bites cleaning yourself if low on water peroxide clean wounds etc betadine iodine wound minor surgery bag balm good for lots of stuff chafing rash wound care etc


Don't put anything in a wound you wouldn't put in your eye.


----------



## countrygal57 (Dec 27, 2012)

That's a great list! The only thing I would add is mucinex. This is the number one otc med that most Doctors will order for patients with pneumonia, bronchitis, respiratory issues.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I suggest one of the OTC asthma inhalers.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

How bout Cruex , lots and lots of Cruex .


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Does anyone live close enough to the Canada border to be able to stock up on Tylenol 1 and AC&C? I'm not in Michigan anymore so I can't stock up on these over the counter medications that contain codeine. They come in handy when you have a super mongo headache that won't go away.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Benedryl, drawing salve, new skin, clotting powder, finger and toenail clipper kit, gold bond


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Couple precautions:
Acetaminophin (tylenol)(APAP) can be fatal in low doses. Basically the LD50 (lethal dose for 50% of people) is 140 mg/kg. Quick example- a teenage girl gets depressed because a bf dumped her. She, in a "cry for help" takes 20 extra strength tylenol at 500mg each. She weighs 110 lbs. So she weighs 50 kgs. Her potential lethal dose is 7000mg or 7 grams. That would be 14 extra strength tylenol. After 72 hours without treatment may lead to liver failure. That would be a painful death. APAP is also in OTC meds like Nyquil and Dayquil. Also main ingredient in most pain pills. It can all add up fast.

A lot of OTC migraine meds are just APAP and caffeine. Store bunch of both instead of pricey migraine pills.

OTC nasal sprays should only be used as directed on the box, you can quickly become addicted or have bad side effects.

Rubbing alcohol can be used to treat fevers by putting on the skin and allowing to evaporate. Research this one first,never done it myself.

I recall hearing someplace that peroxide in the ear can cause problems as well but it alludes me as to what.

The OTC asthma inhaler you would want is primatine mist. It is inhaled epi, at just the right dose as a epipen! It is known as racemic epienephrine.

All in all a great list and the mucinex is a great add-on, you need to take as directed for a couple days before you see the effects of it, so plan accordingly. Maybe a bottle of 30 per person per need or something.

I apologize for any bad spelling or non-sensical typing, but I am exhausted!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Marcus said:


> I suggest one of the OTC asthma inhalers.


They are no longer available OTC.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Did I say this already??? I am getting old...
Baking soda........ lots of baking soda 
Peroxide ......... lots of peroxide


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

Grimm said:


> They are no longer available OTC.


I ran across this earlier in the week, but have no personal experience with these inhalers.

http://www.survivalblog.com/2013/01/asthmanefrin-a-new-twist-on-a-life-saving-medicine-by-cynthia-j-koelker-md.html


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I stocked up on the OTC asthma inhalers before they quit selling them but I've also stocked up on albuterol, xopenex, etc. & have a nebulizer. Nearly all my patients have breathing problems & one of my favorite remedies is nebulizing sterile saline. Thins that mucus out fast & makes it easier to cough it up.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

emilysometimes said:


> I ran across this earlier in the week, but have no personal experience with these inhalers.
> 
> http://www.survivalblog.com/2013/01/asthmanefrin-a-new-twist-on-a-life-saving-medicine-by-cynthia-j-koelker-md.html


None of the OTC inhaler replacements are on the market yet. Both my DH and I have asthma- mine is from childhood and my DH's is due to the fact he has been a heavy smoker for 20+ years. I ration my inhalers so I can stock pile them. I found a few places that will sell them without a script but charge more than I currently pay for a higher dose. I do have a stockpile of the Primatine Tablets.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Grimm said:


> None of the OTC inhaler replacements are on the market yet. Both my DH and I have asthma- mine is from childhood and my DH's is due to the fact he has been a heavy smoker for 20+ years. I ration my inhalers so I can stock pile them. I found a few places that will sell them without a script but charge more than I currently pay for a higher dose. I do have a stockpile of the Primatine Tablets.


Have you ever tried the Primatine? Did it work?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Have you ever tried the Primatine? Did it work?


The inhaler worked for both my husband and I. The tablets only work for me. I use Symbicort twice daily so the Primatine was a great 'just-in-case' inhaler when I forgot to grab my Pro-Air.

I am still waiting for the 'new' otc inhaler to hit shelves.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Grimm- I got one last week from Amazon. It was pricy, but I'm glad to have it in my stockpile as my DH has asthma and never refills his prescriptions! It is the Asthma-nefrin starter kit and 1 refill.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mma800 said:


> Grimm- I got one last week from Amazon. It was pricy, but I'm glad to have it in my stockpile as my DH has asthma and never refills his prescriptions! It is the Asthma-nefrin starter kit and 1 refill.


Yeah... I'll have to check it out. I need to place an order with the local pharmacy for my DH's inhalers. They are $4 ea if I buy 10 at a time. That will last him 2 months the way he blows through them... Damn smokers!

They charge me $80 for a 60 dose Symbicort inhaler which is over the top since my regular place charges $40 for 120 doses.


----------

